# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech RCD AMS V0.0.9.52 update

## mohamed73

*RCD AMS V0.0.9.52*   *
 Latest Update :*   * 
	 - Ford, B5 CDX MID 6006, 3S61-18C815-CA, ST92F124V1QB by Visteon 
	 - Mazda, BR2V 66 ARX, PT-2782F, 286-6623-07, 24C02 by Clarion 
	 - Renault, CCRT 2008, 13 150 752, 24C64 by VDO 
	 - Audi, Concert EU AB2, 7 649 276 380, 8P0 035 186S, 95128 by Blaupunkt 
	 - KDC-W7044U, 24C04 by Kenwood 
	 - Skoda, RNS 510 Columbus, 1Z0 035 680 by Siemens VDO 
	 - Skoda, RNS 510 Columbus, 1Z0 035 680A by Siemens VDO 
	 - Skoda, RNS 510 Columbus, 1Z0 035 680B by Siemens VDO 
	 - Skoda, RNS 510 Columbus, 3T0 035 680 by Siemens VDO 
	 - Skoda, RNS 510 Columbus, 3T0 035 680A by Siemens VDO 
	 - Skoda, RNS 510 Columbus, 3T0 035 680B by Siemens VDO 
	 - Skoda, RNS 510 Columbus, 3T0 035 680B by Siemens VDO 
	 - Skoda, RNS 510 Columbus, 3T0 035 680C by Siemens VDO 
	 - Skoda, RNS 510 Columbus, 3T0 035 680D by Siemens VDO 
	 - Skoda, RNS 510 Columbus, 3TD 035 682 by Siemens VDO 
	 - Seat, RNS 510 Columbus, 5P0 035 680A by Siemens VDO 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 1T0 035 680A by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 1T0 035 680B by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 1T0 035 680C by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 1T0 035 680D by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 1T0 035 680E by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 1T0 035 680F by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 1T0 035 680G by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 1T0 035 680H by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 1T0 035 680I by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 1T0 035 680J by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 3C0 035 680C by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 3C0 035 681 by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 3C0 035 681A by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 3C0 035 681B by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 3C0 035 684 by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 3C0 035 684A by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 3C0 035 684C by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 3C0 035 684D by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 3C0 035 684E by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 3C0 035 684F by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 3C0 035 684G by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 3C0 035 684H by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 3CD 035 682 by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 3CD 035 682A by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 3CD 035 682B by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 7E0 035 680 by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 7E0 035 680A by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 7F0 035 680 by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 7F0 035 680A by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 7L6 035 680A by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 7L6 035 681 by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 7L6 035 681A by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 7L6 035 684 by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 7L6 035 684B by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 7L6 035 684C by Continental 
	 - VW, RNS 510 Continental, 7L6 035 684D by Continental *   
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

